# my 2.5 betta tanks



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

my tanks keep getting white stuff stuck on the sides on the top most part of it. I have 2 bettas divied in each of them.

Need to know what if anything I can do to get rid of the white stuff. Tried spongeing but it still is there. Is there any little fish I can add to help with it?

Haven't got any heaters and gave up on filters cause they kept messing up.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

its most likely a bacterial film, you'll need to get a filter for it to go away...

betta need heaters! they are tropical fish, native to asia!! unless you keep you house in the 90s constantly you tanks aren't at the right tempature, which'll cause your bettas to live a shorter life!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a light I turn on for them and it makes the temp go up and plus everyone of the bettas I have had never has had a heater and I've have one that is getting really old.

Also petco people say I don't need any heaters plus i'm concerned about making mom's bills go even higher. Plus I have several bettas in smaller tanks than 2.5 so what do I do?

I don't keep the light on all day though.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Protein film from all the food. It's safe.

IMO 2.5 gallons are too small for 2 bettas, let alone one. You'll need a heater if you want those 2 to be healthy. The light will heat the water a little bit, but what about night time when it's colder? I suppose the divider has holes, right? They'll see each other and it's really stressful to them.. 

Please take care of your first pets first and get the best supplies rather than getting another one and another and another..


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

2.5 gallons are fine tanks for one fish..my female betta loves hers, and shes is doing great...but yes i would get a heater.


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

You already have too many fish in a small space, I would definitely not put any more animals in those tanks. I would never keep more than one fish in anything less than 5 gallons.

Just because an animal is surviving, does not mean it has any quality of life. A person can survive a while locked in a bathroom if someone drops in food every now and then, but what sort of quality of life would that be?


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

*Okay please let me explain least you make me feel even more guilty!!!!!!!!!*

My tanks are kept upstairs in my bedroom and mom says I can't have any bigger tanks because they will be too hard for us to handle. I say I agree with her in a way because it is hard enough to lift 2.5 gallons and by the way I can't lift them with water in them anyways they are too heavy so I have to empty them out a little at a time. 

So this is the problem I have. Truth is I would adore having a bigger/better tank(s) but I can't so there's nothing I canpossiable do to change mom's mind. But i'm doing my best to get bettas out of the stores and take care of them to the best of my abilty. 

I ADORE THESE FISHIES!!!!!!!!!!! 

So could you give me any suggestions? :frustrated:


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

Well, what you do have is the very minimum I'd keep Bettas in, but I would definitely not put anything else in that amount of space. As for the film, there's not a whole lot you can do but scrub it off. I have it on my airline tubing for my air stone, but it doesn't really bother me. Its just protein, and doesn't really hurt anything. I mean I think snails would eat it, but I don't know if I'd put a snail in that small of a space. Maybe if they had 2 gallon spaces individually, but you have 1.25 gallons per fish, and you're gonna get a lot of ammonia if you add snails to them all.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

That reminds me we got one of those cleaning pumps that's supposed to help clean your rocks/gravel and stuff like that and mom did what the diractions said to do but she couldn't get it to work so we just take the rocks/gravel out and wash them out. 

Is having rocks/gravel a good ideal at all? Also I've had live plants before but one betta ended up getting tangled up and drowning so I ended up getting rid of both plants. I was so upset!!!!!!!!!!! First live plants and one was a death trap!!!!!!!!! :redmad::BIGweepy::dunno::shock2::frustrated:mg::hmm::BIGsad::BIGnervous:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you do a bare bottom tank, it gives your Bettas a little more water to swim in. Also, it would be easier for you to change the water and the tanks wouldn't be so heavy.

You could get some floating plants like Cabomba but no other critters.

Don't let anyone make you feel guilty. You have restrictions and are doing the best you can. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

Many people actually favor bare bottom tanks, especially for smaller tanks, because it gives you more space for water, so less ammonia accumulates between water changes. Really most of the purpose of gravel is to hold beneficial bacteria, but if you aren't cycling your tanks, it really is only decorative, or to weigh down plants. You may actually benefit from a bare bottom tank. Without gravel, waste won't get trapped between the rocks and you can actually see all the waste which makes cleaning a lot easier.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

What is caboama and what does it look like do you have a picture of it?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Here you go. With a little information about it, too.

http://www.shop.plantedaquariumscen...Green-Cabomba-lush-fry-saver-GreenCabomba.htm


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I have noticed that in my 2.5g tank there is a film that develops on the glass, when I do 100% water change I just wipe it down with a paper towel, I don't however rinse out the gravel or wash off the decorations. How often are you doing water changes on the tanks? Because of they're size you should be doing at least if not more per week. I don't know which gravel vac your mom bought, the ones with the buld you squeeze can take a few squeezes to get it going plug you need to make sure the bucket your draining the water in is lower than the tank.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

First, good job on being an awesome person to save bettas from your local pet store (LPS). However, you have to have proper setups for the bettas to be happy, healthy, and well taken care of. What you could do since you like to rescue bettas. Once the bettas get back to great health and look good then give them to someone who will give the betta a good home. 

I agree with the others that you do need heaters for each tank unless you keep your room in the 80s or 90s. Think of it this way: the temperature of the water is 20 degrees lower than the temperature in your room. Bettas survive happy and healthy in 72 degrees to 80 degree water. The colder the water the more they are able to get sick. 

You should not have 2 bettas in a divided 2.5 gallon tank. You can do 2 bettas in a divided 5 gallon tank. That would be better temporarily. I have my 6 bettas in 2 10 gallon tanks (divided in half so 2 bettas in each tank), 1 2gallon tank, and i have my rescue in a 1.5 gallon tank by himself. He is only there short term as I am looking for a home for him.

How many 2.5 gallon tanks do you have? You do need a filter but not with the current setup you have right now.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

LebronTheBetta said:


> Protein film from all the food. It's safe.
> 
> IMO 2.5 gallons are too small for 2 bettas, let alone one. You'll need a heater if you want those 2 to be healthy. The light will heat the water a little bit, but what about night time when it's colder? I suppose the divider has holes, right? They'll see each other and it's really stressful to them..
> 
> Please take care of your first pets first and get the best supplies rather than getting another one and another and another..


Breathe, take a pill, and chill Lebron. 2.5 g for one betta is fine. Not everyone's parents can run out and buy every single supply supply or tank their kid wants at the drop of a hat. I agree about the need for a heater for night time when its cooler (considering the heatwave atm) and with others about 2.5g not being enough for two bettas.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have 2 of them. Worried about putting any in the second one however as my other fishy just recently died and I don't have hardly any other water in my bucket as of right now so one of my 2.5 doesn't have anything in it at all and i'm not sure how much of the aqua stuff mom puts in the water for bucket. :-(


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

So you have 2 bettas in 1 2.5 gallon divided tank but you have another 2.5 gallon tank with nothing in it? I would bleach the other tank and rinse it out until you don't smell the bleach anymore. Also boil any gravel and decor that is in the 2.5 gallon that had the sick betta in it. Boil the plants if they ain't real too. I would then let it set for a few days to air dry then fill it with water, put in your water conditioner, and put one of the bettas in it. You will have your problem solved at least except for the heater situation.


----------



## LittleDeer (May 12, 2013)

+1 txbettaowner

I definitely agree with that. I understand you love Bettas and want to rescue more, but rescuing doesn't do much good if your own personal pets have to be in crowded conditions because of it. I mean 1.25 gallons is decent, but you have to take into consideration what's best for the ones you already have before getting more. While its a really great thing to rescue Bettas, not everyone has the capability to do that while keeping all their fish in good conditions. Your own pets need to come first.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

LittleDeer said:


> +1 txbettaowner
> 
> I definitely agree with that. I understand you love Bettas and want to rescue more, but rescuing doesn't do much good if your own personal pets have to be in crowded conditions because of it. I mean 1.25 gallons is decent, but you have to take into consideration what's best for the ones you already have before getting more. While its a really great thing to rescue Bettas, not everyone has the capability to do that while keeping all their fish in good conditions. Your own pets need to come first.


Thank you LittleDeer.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I'll need mom's help with the bleach last time I used it to clean something and got way too much on accident  Needlessly to say nobody was very happy :-( 

One of my fishies, Ollie is getting pretty old. He's dull and starting to turn gray in place. Ollie also sits on his tail and lies sideways at times but he still likes to swim around. I have him in his own little tank just for him. He seems to like that better because for awhile when I first had him he was with one of his buddies and we lost him and after that Ollie didn't want to be with anyone else although I've tried seeing if he would be willing to be with another little buddy he didn't seem happy in fact he seemed downright depressed :-( Hated seeing him like that so I haven't tried it again. 

Do you think Ollie is suffering? I hate thinking that my little friend is hurting.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds like depression to me.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

Why would he be depressed right now? I know we lost some more of our little fishie friends....but he was doing this before they died. Do you think he knew? I also feel like he is just trying to fight death. Do you think he's scared to die?


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

It is hard to tell what a betta is thinking some times. If he lost a tank mate of his then it would be like losing a best friend to us.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I've also had him along time as well he was my first ever betta  His tail is also really short as well.


----------



## eden000 (May 23, 2013)

Could you post a picture of Ollie for us to see?


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Good evening sassyfriend, I am currently watching Big Brother (Oh how I love this show). Anyway, I too am pressed for cash -- who isn't. I am going back to school next month. Don't feel pressured to do anything. Just keep doing your water changes and testing and your betta fishes will be fine. I am wondering if the food that you are using is causing the film. I feed Rusty Omega One Betta Pellets. It is the one that most owners recommend for their fishes. Hope I am helping you just a bit?


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

don't even know how to put pictures on computer. Amy said she would help but she never has.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

*How to attach pictures on the site.*

log onto www.bettafish.com
underneath the Attach Files option
click on the Manage Attachment button
underneath Upload File from your computer
click choose file option
choose file from your computer
click upload button
click post reply
Hope this works out for you.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I meant putting the pics on computer haven't even got to download them from my camera as of yet. :-( I don't know a thing about it as I've never had one I had to download before I've always had a one use camera know what I mean?


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry about that


----------



## DJay (Apr 17, 2013)

Would everyone who's attacking the poor kid just chill. He asked about the protein building up. Not about how to care for bettas. There's plenty of resources. For him to check out if he wants. I agree the conditions are not ideal and a heater couldn't hurt however and I wouldn't recommend this set up for two bettas but yelling at him isn't gonna do anything, what run gonna march down to his place and fix his set up? Or maybe he should return his fish to the pet store so they can live happily in a cup smaller then a soda can. How about he flushes a Betta live? Would that make people feel better? Seriously.

With proper water changes and maintenance it is possible to keep healthy fish in this set up. Perhaps he could fiend a friend interested in keeping a Betta and they could take care of it.

(Don't care what people say about this post btw)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Freyja said:


> Breathe, take a pill, and chill Lebron. 2.5 g for one betta is fine. Not everyone's parents can run out and buy every single supply supply or tank their kid wants at the drop of a hat. I agree about the need for a heater for night time when its cooler (considering the heatwave atm) and with others about 2.5g not being enough for two bettas.


Sorry..! I had to go to the dentist to get my cleaning.. And they sprayed flouride all over my mouth. It was just a rough day for me, my apologies.

2.5 G is fine for a betta, I just wouldn't put it in anything smaller..


----------



## Shine (Jul 5, 2013)

Cut the kid some slack. He's obvious trying, working with what he's got and trying to learn a thing or two. If he wasn't trying then the kid would not be here asking for all your "expert" advice. Tell him what he needs to know. I thought Bettafish.com was all about the "support."


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Rusty is swimming very comfortable in his 2.5 gallon Aqueon tank. He just has to remember to provide his betta fish with fresh weekly water change and all will be well with him and his fish. Just remember community most of us are tight with money issues too.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

sassyfriend said:


> My tanks are kept upstairs in my bedroom and mom says I can't have any bigger tanks because they will be too hard for us to handle. I say I agree with her in a way because it is hard enough to lift 2.5 gallons and by the way I can't lift them with water in them anyways they are too heavy so I have to empty them out a little at a time...


Any chance you could upgrade to a 2.5 gallon tank each? That would be a big difference for them.


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

For the record, I have 2 bettas living each in a 1 gallon tank of their own. Glass houses, right?

They are happy and healthy but I have to do 100% weekly WCs which is getting old. Brad is going into a 10 gallon next week with 5 guppies, and Finty will be getting something bigger soon. At least 2.5 gallons all to himself with a snail or something.


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I have an empty 2.5 gallon tank we rinsed it out with blench and its been sitting in the sun on the porch. Would it be ok to put some bettas in it now?

By the way the betta in the pic is Ollie he died this sunday afternoon.


----------

